# New Parasite Found In Black Green Lizards In Spain, Portugal



## News Bot (Apr 4, 2009)

*Published:* 03-Apr-09 02:00 PM
*Source:* ScienceDaily

An international team of scientists has discovered a new acarine species (Ophionyssus schreibericolus) that lives off black green lizards from the Iberian Peninsula. This involves the first recording of the Ophionyssus genus that feeds off and lives on animals endemic to the peninsula. The researchers now think that these parasites could be found in other reptiles in the region.

*Read More...*


----------

